# 1000 notification dans Mac Generation ?



## kpouer (16 Juillet 2010)

Salut, mon appli Mac Generation m'indique 1000 notifications aujourd'hui. J'ai lancé l'appli elles ont disparu mais quelque minutes plus tard j'en ai 999, ca vous fait pareil ? (j'ai des screenshots si nécéssaire)


----------



## Anthony (16 Juillet 2010)

Le problème nous a été rapporté par plusieurs lecteurs, et il est désormais corrigé. Merci.


----------



## Toximityx (16 Juillet 2010)

Ce sont toutes les nouvelles en retards qu'Anthony n'avait pas publié donc nous avons essayés de les faire passer pendant la keynote pour que vous ne voyiez rien ... *Mince nous sommes grillés !*

_Troll... _


----------



## Anthony (16 Juillet 2010)

Bien tenté ;-) Mais tout le monde sait que je ne suis jamais en retard : je suis toujours en avance sur le prochain train. Nan mais


----------



## bennybouf (17 Juillet 2010)

Juste pour le fun, j'ai fait une capture du truc parce qu'il m'a bien fait marrer.










J'étais pas certain d'avoir assez de la nuit pour tout lire ^^.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2010)

Moi, je suis jaloux, je n'ai rien eu 

P.S. : Ce n'est pas beau de Flooder


----------



## Pédrolinno (19 Juillet 2010)

Je n'ai pas eu le réflexe d'en faire une capture d'écran mais oui, ça ma bien fait marrer aussi


----------

